# Eclipse - Sprache ändern



## CarloC (7. Okt 2005)

Morgen,

ich habe schon die Suche benutzt, also bitte nicht zerfetzen... In den Threads habe ich aber nie eine Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden. Wo muss ich bitte einstellen welche Sprache Eclipse verwenden soll? Ich habe mir das Translation Pack ( http://www.eclipse.org/gef/translations/translation.html  ) f+r Version 3.0.x runtergeladen und dann in den Eclipse Ordner entpackt. Ein paar Ordner kamen dann in den "Plugins" Ordner und einige in den "Features" Ordner.

Wenn ich danach Eclipse starte [ *Version 3.0.1*  ] passiert allerdings nichts und eine Option zum ändern der Sprache habe ich auch nicht gefunden.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann, danke!


----------



## Mag1c (7. Okt 2005)

Hi,

also auf der Seite, wo du das her hast, steht mehrfach, daß die Translation für das GEF (also Graphical Editing Framework) ist. Ich nehme an, du wolltest allgemein Eclipse in einer anderen Sprache haben, oder? Damit gehts jedenfalls nicht. Schau doch mal hier.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## CarloC (7. Okt 2005)

Oh Sch***** ... ich bin blind, danke


----------

